# Information please on LK 967



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi.

On the Truck and Bus Forum there is a photo of the F/V LK 967 on the back of a lorry near the Charnock Richard Services on the M6. This photo was taken on the 3/3/09. The person who took the photograph was wondering where the boat was bound for / what it was called and asked if I could find out.

Could anyone on here help with that please?

Thanks.

I've asked permission to put a copy of the photo on here, If I get permission, I'll advise on here when I have posted it.


----------



## wbeedie (Apr 9, 2007)

Administrative Information
# Country Code : GBR - United Kingdom
# Registration Number : 967
# External Marking : LK967
# Vessel Name : BALOO
# Port Code : LK - LERWICK
# Entry Service Year : 1997
# License Indicator : N - No
Technical Information
#
IRCS Indicator : No
#
IRCS : ( nc ) 
# VMS Indicator : ( nc ) 
# LOA : 8.70
# LBP : ( nc ) 
# Tonnage GT : 1.99 T
# Tonnage Other : ( nc ) 
# Safety Tonnage GT's : ( nc ) 
# Main Power : 52.22
# Secondary Power : 0
# Main Gear type : NK - Unknown gear
# Secondary Gear type : NO - No gear
# Hull material code : 3 - Fiber / plastic
# Year of Construction : 1997
# Place of Construction : SCALLOWAY


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for that wbeedie, now just need to find out where she was going on the back of that wagon!! Noesy eh??


----------

